# Crazy day - advice to all to get carbon monoxide detectors



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. I read Tritia's post about cooked doggies and I thought how scary. Thank goodness everyone was fine.

Well, today was my day for the bizzare and weird. 

Let me set the scene, some of you know my mother has been sick and is on home hospice. She has Rheumotoid arthristis and is crippled, osteoporosis, heart failure, on oxygen from her lungs being effected by RA, and recently 2 back fractures. How much more can an 80 year old take?

Anyway, my father calls me crying that they are moving her to the Hospice unit. I leave work. Call my bro and sis. My sis cannot come home because she is in ER with her son, 3 staples in his head from a playground fall. UGH. Ok when it rains it pours.

Then as I am getting my mother loaded in the ambulance to go to the unit, my 14 year old son calls and says the carbon monoxide detector is going off at home. I am now screaming, "Get out of the house, get out of the house!" THe EMTs think I am crazy. :crazy:My Son continues to ask, "what about the dog?" I could only imagine him chasing the dog around the house and Houston in run - like - hell -mode. I yelled at my son, "just get out of the House!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

So, then I call my brother who lives down the street to check out my basement because we have a gas fireplace. Then I thought, "OH My Goodness, what did I do to my brother?" Now, I call my father-in-law to check on my bro and make sure the house is OK.

Well, when I finally got my Mom settled I ran back to my house to find that every window was open...................... Bro, FIL, son and Houston were safe. (Of course my son told me that he didn't listen and found the dog and ran out of the house.) For once, I was glad my teenager didn't listen. 

Gosh. Could one more thing go wrong? All this and DH is out of town at a conference. UGH. Something always happens when he goes away.

Well, we are all safe and sound. No detectors beeping tonight. The fireplace is off and will not come back on until I have a pro look at it. When everything settled down I did manage to have a laugh. You couldn't write a script about this. No one would believe you. OK I am glad God created a sense of humor. But, this is too much...............

So, the moral of this story is PLEASE get carbon monoxide detectors in your house. Especially if you have anything with gas. Oh the thought of what could have happened to my DS and Houston sickens me. Thank God everyone is OK. :angel:

P.S. And when it rains, it pours.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Man Rita, that's scary. Wintertime seems to be full of unpleasant surprises. Glad y'all are OK now!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Rita, it definitely sounds like one of those get into bed and pull the covers over your head days. That had to be frightening. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. Hope she gets some relief from all her misery. As for you, as they say, "all's well that ends well." Might be a good night for a glass of wine.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Might be a good night for a glass of wine.


I am thinking of a bottle. So, much for my weight loss plan. But I think I heard wine has no calories.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that all is ok with your family...yes when it rains it pours good or bad. Have a glass of wine and relax!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rita,
Glad everything turned out ok. That is the kind of stuff that goes on here!:crazy:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a thunderstorm to me .. 
I am happy everyone is OK .. I know how stressful it can be to care for an aging parent ..
The good news is that Mom family and dog are fine and now you can have a glass of wine or maybe this is a martini day !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, you poor thing. What a day. Along with the wine, do you need to cover up all the new gray hairs you just got. It would be funny if it wasn't so scary. Hope you find out what the problem is and glad you are all safe. Sorry about your Mom. :hug:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Rita you poor thing! It's days like those that we feel most like the ring leader in a three ring circus! I really think your family is quite lucky to have you. 
I feel for your parents, this has got to be a tough life transition for them. 

Have a nice relaxing evening and I hope for you a very boring, uneventful day tomorrow.

Lisa


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a day. I am glad to hear everyone is okay! Definitely get the fireplace checked out. We had an issue that we had an old vacuum in my parent's basement and whenever it ran, it set off the downstairs carbon monoxide detector. It was strange!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW, Rita....

I'm glad to hear that everything turned out ok.. sorry to hear about your mom though.. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That is scary! Glad to know that your son, furbaby and the house are safe. Hope your mother is comfortable.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

(((Rita))) What a trial! So glad all are OK and you are relaxing with some well-deserved wine!
I've had a CO detector for years -- it's never gone off, thank goodenss. But I think they are critical for everyone to have!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Rita! I think a sunami hit your house!!! Thank God your son and Houston are both fine ~ fast thinking son! Sending prayers for your mom.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,

What a day!! I so glad everyone is ok. I wish we were not so far apart and I would come over and share that bottle of wine with you. 

We send lots of :hug::hug: to you and your family tonight.

:angel:are always with you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG Rita!!!

What a frightning experience, but I am glad that everything turned out OK. 
I am really sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Rita, what an awful day! But I'm glad to hear everyone was safe in the end. Hope you can kick back with a glass of wine or something that relaxes you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rita,

That sounds awful! What a trainwreck of a day  I'm glad everyone is alright. And your right, why does this type of stuff always happen when our husbands are out of town? lol..I swear, it is Murphy's Law.

We just installed 2 new Carbon Mono. detectors earlier this fall. They are very important, Indeed!

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:grouphug:Thanks all. You are the best.

We survived the night without any incidence. My brother said my basement was awful when he came in yesterday and he felt like he was going to uke: 
The detector may have been going off all day. At least my son heard it as soon as he walked in the house after school.

My DH said it was probably me because I lock up the house so tight when he goes away. Every possible door is shut and locked. LOL So there is no ventilation for the fireplace. I am still getting the fireplace checked though.

Yes, it is sad but now that everyone is OK I can laugh. Yes my house is always like a three ring circus :juggle: and my neighbors think I am :crazy:

This makes me think about getting a home security system. I know that besides a breakin, they also detect fire. It they also detect carbon monoxide, I am sold. Like I said the alarm could have been going off all day. Thank goodness Houston was OK.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Rita,
> 
> And your right, why does this type of stuff always happen when our husbands are out of town? lol..I swear, it is Murphy's Law.
> 
> Kara


LOL. It is every time he goes away. I told him he cannot go away anymore without all of us. When he leaves someone always get sick or something in the house breaks. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. I am beginning to wonder if he sets me up so I will miss him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I doubt they would sabatoge anything in the house to be missed!

Rita, i have a Security System and LOVE it. What if something happens when nobody is home? Its well worth the money. I use it religiously. You can program it to "stay" when Houston is home alone, or at night, and it won't pick up any 'movement' in the house, just windows, doors, and detectors.

Its great! You should look into one.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Rita, what a day! Taking care of our parents and our children is stressful enough, but to add all the extra's you had is over the top! I'm glad everything turned out OK for you and I'll keep your mother in my prayers.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Rita what a crazy scary day. You just reminded me that my battery is gone in my carbon detector, can you bereave we are having trouble finding a replacement battery... I think I'm just going to go buy a whole new unit I dont feel safe without it.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL!
> 
> I doubt they would sabatoge anything in the house to be missed!
> 
> ...


LOL OK maybe not sabatoge because then they know we wouldn't let them go. LOL But it is Murphys Law.

What kind of system do you have? ADT is big around here. I am going to look into it for a peace of mind. I think I have to upgrade my electrical box first because my house is older and there is no more room in the box for one more electrical thing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They may be able to attach it without an upgrade to you electrical box.

We DID have Vector, but recently switched to a local company.. Johnson Brothers, or something like that? They are REALLY good though. Price around! you may be able to get a better deal from a smaller company. They installed a nice GE panel downstairs and there is one upstairs in our bedroom, with a panic button, fire button, etc. The boxes run anywhere from "free w/ contract to $200/$300, and then monthly service is usually around $20-30. Not bad, at all...not for what you get!

PLUS...your homeowner's insurance should give you a discount, so check into that. The way it worked out for us, we actually save $ w/ the security system because of the insurance adjustment.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad everything turned out to be OK and that you are getting your fireplace checked.

I should check my CM detector. My whole house filled up with fumes at the beginning of winter and it _didn't _sound the alarm. Hmmmm. I think it is just because my nose is extra sensitive and the fumes started high and the CM detector is low.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rita, what an insane day! I'm so glad that everything turned out fine and that everyone is okay! I hope you did drink that glass (or two) of wine. You certainly deserved it!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh, how scary! I'm sorry you're going through all you are with your folks, and then this 


In our old house, our detector kept going off. The first time, we opened windows, got out. And called somebody. All was well.
The next time, dh was trying to get some good sleep, so he just took the batteries out ound: Turned out, it was just a faulty system. But, that's my guy..lol.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rita, 
I'm glad everyone is safe and sound. I'm sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she's comfortable.
We have a gas fireplace but we don't have a CM detector. Thanks to your experience, I'll get one this week!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rita, wow, whata crazy day! Glad everyone was ok..
This CM detectors are very sensative and go off at the smalled levels of CM. Mine will occasionally go off if the car is running in the garage for more than 10 seconds.. You pretty much have to turn the car on and drive out immediatly.. But I guess they are made sensitave for a reason! 

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Rita, I am so glad to hear everyone is okay. You deserve a hot bath and a glass of wine after a day like that. I hope today is better for you and your family.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks all. I took the day off from work for a little TLC for myself.

My girlfriend asked, "Why didn't you call the fire department?" :frusty: I guess I should have. Even though at first I just thought it was a false alarm. The funny part is we have 4 volunteer fire departments in this little town and I contribute to all of them. The least they could do is come and check for carbon monoxide.

Oh, well. Live and learn.

I am glad a lot of people are checking their detectors or going out to get one. Sometimes you keep putting it off and then you realize weeks go by and you still didn't do it.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Rita said:


> Thanks all. I took the day off from work for a little TLC for myself.
> 
> My girlfriend asked, "Why didn't you call the fire department?" :frusty: I guess I should have.


I think I would have called the gas company. ????


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry that was a scary situation. I would have just been so panicky.

When we first moved in our new home - 11 yrs. ago - we had a CM monitor and it kept going off - we unplugged it... My husband said it was defective - but I always worried about it but we have had no problems.

This past December the Tulsa area had a terrible ice storm. We lost almost all the trees and it did a lot of damage. Many people were poisoned when they hooked up their generators wrong. We had many deaths do to CM poisoning. It is very dangerous. A lady from our church, her grandchild and a friend were rushed to the hospital with CM poisoning - they got there in time and are doing fine.

The Fire Department put out a safety tip

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/article.aspx?articleID=071216_1_A8_spanc18175


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I just thought I would update you all.

Our detectors went off in my basement again yesterday. I warned my DH that I was leaving with my son if next time the fire dept wasn't called. So, today at work I get a phone call from DH that 4 fire trucks were at our house.

The firemen tested our house. Upstairs was OK but our basement had a reading. Nothing that would kill you but would make you sick with headache and nausea. UGH. The scarry part was our attached garaged measured the highest. Which we do not run our cars in or snow blowers etc because we know it is attached. So that has us perplexed.

So, we have the furnace man coming tomorrow to check our ventless fireplace, gas furnace and flute. Please pray that he finds something. If not, my DH is concerned that a local mine fire (about 5 Miles away) is sending carbon dioxide into our garage. Our entire neighborhood is an old mine stripping like many towns are in PA. SO, to say the least I am just about ready to Cry. OH who am I kidding, I am crying. This stinks.

But I have to be thankful that everyone is safe and sound............ Just take it as it comes. So, please pray that we have a bad flute. LOL I can fix that but cannot take on a mine fire (which by the way was started by kids having a party and lighting a fire on an old coal column dump.) UGH.

IMPORTANT NOTE:
The fireman did say all smoke detectors and carbon monoxide detectors should be replaced every five yearsI heard this on TV but thought, if you push the button and it beeps its fine. They noted that technology changes and makes them better. Plus, dust and other build up makes them not as sensitive after so many years.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita sorry you are still having a problem with this. It can be very frustrating as well as scarry. I hope you get this resolved soon so you can feel safe again.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,

That is so scary...that is also strange with the garage having the highest level, could it move from one part of the house to another? 

I hope you get it resolved soon, try not to worry to much. Like you said the important think is anyone is all right.

My thoughts and prayers with you during this stressful time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, so sorry that you are going thru this craziness!!! We had our dectectors go off a few years ago, it actually was the first year we were in our house, and the inspector said he found a hole in our furnace so we got a new one. Now I am very careful to make sure my detectors are in good working order. We too have an alarm, with Slomins, and they detect fire, entry, and freezing. But it does not register carbon, which I wish it did. Deb, have everything checked out, it is so worth it!!
And just a side note, give your teenage son a hug, cause mine would have come home, heard the beeping and thought - Oh mom left something on - and never said a thing!! 
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> And just a side note, give your teenage son a hug, cause mine would have come home, heard the beeping and thought - Oh mom left something on - and never said a thing!!
> Laurie


LOL. Jordan has it down. Grap the dog leash, grab Houston and run like hell. Call us on the cell when you get out.

Thanks all. I am hoping it is something easy to fix.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Rita, what a *&%#[email protected]*(* day!!!!! I am glad you took today off for some TLC-- but I think that day deserves a spa day complete with massage, manicure/pedicure a bottle of wine and Godiva chocolates. I will keep my fingers crossed that they find something that easily fixed and not to expensive. 

All kidding aside-- I am just so glad everyone is OK!!! I am very impressed with your DS.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,

Have they found anything causing the problem yet?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rita,

I never saw the second part of this discussion. Good grief, where does it end? As for the higher reading in the garage, I wonder if that's because it's probably closed most of the time rather than rooms in which you might open windows or ones that have access to doors. 

I'm hoping it's been resolved for you.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Lynn and Geri. Thanks for thinking of me.

Well no news yet. We got a CM detector for our garage and it hasn't gone off yet. I have been trying to keep the garage doors open longer when I back out my cars. We will see if that helps.

Either that or the neighbors had a meth lab leaking fumes into our house and got scared by the fire trucks. LOL Only kidding. I have good neighbors but you never know.

If they go off again, we have to call the gas company and then go from there.


----------

